# Maid Service For HGVC... Extra fee!



## scottHGVC (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi All,

Just purchased my first HGVC time share. We use to go to other timeshare chains which charged us extra for daily maid service. I forgot about that until after we paid. Can anyone tell me if the service is included.   If we don't get it my wife will kill me! Please tell me it's included or I'll probably have to do the cleaning myself.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sml2181 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ouch...

You get a free midweek cleaning with a 7 nights stay, and of course the final cleaning, but no daily maid service, except for the Grand Waikikian penthouse units, and a (little more limited) daily service in Vilamoura .... Maybe there are other resorts/unit types which include this service, but I only know about these (at least within HGVC, outside there are more)

You know, being a mother of 4 children, I never wanted to get inolved with timeshares, one of the reasons being the daily maid service. In fact, we always stayed at hotels because of the services that come with it. However, a few years and a lot of timeshare purchases later, I couldn't care less about that service. If I want it, I simply pay the very reasonable fees, but most of the time I don't use it at all. As a family, we still use hotels a lot, but last summer when we had to take a last minute drive-to vacation to Italy (my son wasn't allowed to fly and we had to cancel our vacation to Los Cabos), we had a suite and 2 rooms at the Rome Cavalieri for a 2 weeks stay - so we had enough space. 
As HH Diamonds (only mentioning because it does make a difference at this hotel especially during summer) and repeat guests we had a fabulous stay with twice daily maid service, and access to their famous lounge, but as much as it is still one of our fav places to go to in Europe, we couldn't help missing the freedom we have in our timeshares...


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 31, 2010)

sml2181 said:


> Ouch...
> 
> You get a free midweek cleaning with a 7 nights stay, and of course the final cleaning, but no daily maid service, except for the Grand Waikikian penthouse units, and a (little more limited) daily service in Vilamoura .... Maybe there are other resorts/unit types which include this service, but I only know about these.
> 
> ...



This is big time endorsement for "Timeshares" (even without daily maid service) over the pampering at top notch, 6 star Waldorf Astoria collection hotel in Italy (and folks on flyertalk will be ready to give an arm atleast to stay at this hotel as a HH Diamond member).


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2010)

To each their own. We actually prefer just a mid-week spiffy up to the daily maid service. We don't want strangers traipsing through our lodging every day. We can certainly pull our bed up when we get out of it, and re-hang towels, or get out fresh ones. There are always plenty.

Simply put, we value our privacy over daily maid service.

Others want to travel differently and that's what makes the world go round.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pacman (Oct 31, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> To each their own. We actually prefer just a mid-week spiffy up to the daily maid service. We don't want strangers traipsing through our lodging every day. We can certainly pull our bed up when we get out of it, and re-hang towels, or get out fresh ones. There are always plenty.
> 
> Simply put, we value our privacy over daily maid service.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Agree with this 100%.

pacman


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 31, 2010)

There are but a handful of TS that provide daily maid service. The one that comes to mind is the Four Season TS in SoCal and AZ. BUT to provide this service, their MFs are about 80% higher than similar TS in the same area (like the Westin in AZ)

PS  But several  TSs do offer a "light" maid service to you if you pay extra for it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> To each their own. We actually prefer just a mid-week spiffy up to the daily maid service. We don't want strangers traipsing through our lodging every day. We can certainly pull our bed up when we get out of it, and re-hang towels, or get out fresh ones. There are always plenty.
> 
> Simply put, we value our privacy over daily maid service.
> 
> ...



+2  Even at hotels, we ask for no maid service.  

It's unusual to have daily maid service at at timeshare.  A timeshare is more of a private condo experience, than a hotel experience.  Daily maid service would add a lot to our maintenance fees - so I believe it should be strictly a service that you pay for, if you want it.

Besides that, how much cleaning needs to be done in a week?  Everything would be freshly cleaned when you check in.  It's a 1 min. job to make a bed, and you simply tell everyone to put their own dishes in the dishwasher.  What else needs to be done?


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 31, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> To each their own. We actually prefer just a mid-week spiffy up to the daily maid service. We don't want strangers traipsing through our lodging every day. We can certainly pull our bed up when we get out of it, and re-hang towels, or get out fresh ones. There are always plenty.
> 
> Simply put, we value our privacy over daily maid service.
> 
> ...



Same here. Plus it's nice not having someone trying to walk in on you everyday.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 1, 2010)

We usually stay at HHV for 2 weeks and so we get 3 cleaning days.  One every 3-4 days.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> There are but a handful of TS that provide daily maid service.


I think most of the timeshares in Mexico have daily maid service, and I believe Manhattan Club does, too.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought this would be an issue for us, too, but we haven't missed it at all.  We did get mid-week cleaning (for free) at a couple resorts.  That was nice, but it really wasn't necessary.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2010)

Since TS's are s'posed to be like a home away from home, the absence of daily maid-service only makes it seem more like "our" home... which to me, is a good thing.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 2, 2010)

BTW, I ask about the daily service charge in Lagoon Tower. They told me it is an extra $99 per day.  However, asking for extra towels and picking up garbage is no extra charge.  Also, if you are nice to the cleaning person, or speak the language   , you can score extra dishwashing soap, coffee, or what ever they may have in their cart.

Deros


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 2, 2010)

Manhattan club in NYC, Four Seasons in CA & AZ and Hyatt Grand Aspen in CO have daily (twice a day) maid service for free. MF for those resorts are much higher than other TS. I would pay less MF and clean the room myself


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 3, 2010)

Raintree's Miners Club at the Canyons (Park city), Utah has maid service twice each day. Mostly 3 and 4 bedroom large units.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm just buying in to Worldmark (HGVC will be my next in a couple of years), I'm all about getting villas with full kitchens when traveling with kids, who cares about the cleaning.


----------



## siesta (Nov 4, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> To each their own. We actually prefer just a mid-week spiffy up to the daily maid service. We don't want strangers traipsing through our lodging every day. We can certainly pull our bed up when we get out of it, and re-hang towels, or get out fresh ones. There are always plenty.
> 
> Simply put, we value our privacy over daily maid service.
> 
> ...



But if they included daily maid service, all you have to do is put the do not disturb sign on your door. Then everyone gets the best of both worlds, except the TS owner that is paying for it with MF.

The mexican TS we just returned from (El Cid Moro) had free daily maid service, and although we didn't use it every day, it was very much appreciated when we would come back from the beach and drag sand throughout the suite.


----------



## cali girl (Nov 4, 2010)

We hardly ever take the mid-week cleaning that is offered free at most timeshares. I don't want people coming into my room when I"m not there and I can make the bed and empty garbage real easily myself.


----------



## JonathanIT (Nov 4, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> *Manhattan club in NYC*, Four Seasons in CA & AZ and Hyatt Grand Aspen in CO have daily (twice a day) maid service for free. MF for those resorts are much higher than other TS. I would pay less MF and clean the room myself


I wouldn't necessarily say the Manhattan Club daily housekeeping is "free", since they charge a daily fee on top of the regular RCI fees for stays there.

I agree with most others... I prefer not having daily housekeeping when at HGVC properties.  It has even inspired me to take up other hotels offers (like some Starwood properties) of forgoing daily housekeeping for extra frequent stay program bonus points!  It's 500pts/night at some Sheratons.


----------



## eberger235 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just learned about this online forum group. I have a timeshare at the Miners Club in Park City, Utah and was flabbergasted that they do not have a midweek maid service in which they give a thorough cleaning and change sheets. They only change sheets at checkout. If you wish a sheet change they charge. The daily maid service is for emptying garbage can and replenishing any towels, soaps, etc that may be needed. I have 3 timeshres, one other with RVC's Whiski Jack Resort in BC, Canada, and another with Westgate here in Park City. I have never heard of not having at least a midweek cleaning and sheet change. What is my $700+ yearly maintenace for?  They certainly have not used it to refurbish the units.


----------



## derb (Jan 1, 2011)

Polo Towers and Jockey Club both have daily maid service and we love it.
I tip the girls $5 at the beginning of the week and mid week.  We get great service and all the supplies you could hope for.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2011)

Although we've never been ripped-off, my DW is a bit paranoid about strangers (even if only housekeepers) going thru our stuff. Thus, not having daily maid service means that we can leave things lying around, instead of having to clean it all up.


----------



## derb (Jan 2, 2011)

whether or not you use maid service, they still have pass keys.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2011)

derb said:


> Whether or not you use maid service, they still have pass keys.



Yes, well, if DW _knows_ they're coming, it invokes a "don't leave anything out" protocol.


----------

